# Nice Catch offshore last Sunday



## BayStalker (Sep 23, 2018)

Went about 25 miles offshore and caught some nice vermillion, Rainbow Runner, porgy and a massive barracuda


----------



## BayStalker (Sep 23, 2018)

I forgot about the Almaco Jack and white snapper


----------



## DoubleD (Oct 2, 2007)

Were you around some high relief structure?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Nice mix. Good sized Rainbow Runners too.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

Those Rainbow Runners are good eats! For some reason, highly prized in Key West. I dunno why....


----------



## BlueH20 (Jul 9, 2018)

We caught a runner tuesday and a few Aj's . Runners are beautiful fish.


----------



## Boat-Dude (Sep 24, 2011)

Nice job, good eats!


----------



## jack2 (Mar 19, 2010)

BlueH20 said:


> We caught a runner tuesday and a few Aj's . Runners are beautiful fish.


and besides being beautifully colored, they smoke good too like all of the jack fish.:thumbup:

jack


----------

